
Stolen Airpods - abby-yo
I believe that somebody stole my AirPods because they no longer show up on the Find My app. Is there anyway to track the last known signal from my phone, and find where it is currently connected to? Apple won’t do this, but I have a feeling it is definitely possible. If anyone out there can, please let me know.
======
utopian3
Might have better luck posting on an Apple user forum. Hope you find them!

